# 2 slot redfish per person



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Has anyone else herd that they are going to 2 slot red fish per person starting Feb. 1st 2012?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## fknfrnk13 (Mar 29, 2011)

yep


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

yep


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

yep


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Yep


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

And yes!


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

yep


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

yep


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I moved from being in the high desert of southern Arizona on the Mexican border, to here, near the Choctawahatchee bay, so excuse my ignorance. Just what does a "2 slot per person" mean?


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Hi Az-Vic, it means you can keep two redfish per day in the slot of 18"-27" starting Feb. 1. Anything under 18" and over 27" goes back. Welcome to the water


----------

